# An announcement....



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

He's here!!

To avoid this being the longest post ever, I am going to introduce you to Henry Arlo Corbett, born on 10/10/14 at 23:23 weighing 7lb 8.5oz, then document the week leading up to it in bullet points! 

- birthday Monday 6th
-phone call from doctor, blood tst results, Obstretric cholestasis (liver condition)
- induction Tuesday 7th (aargh! Not ready! )
- Tuesday hospital (nothing happened)
- Wednesday hospital (nothing happened)
- Thursday hospital (induction paused due to short staff)
- Friday waters broken 12pm
- labour induced by drip at 3pm
- baby Henry born naturally at 23:23
- lost 2 litres of blood
- theatre, spinal block, placenta removed
- Saturday blood transfusion
- Sunday Home!!

Tilly has met her baby brother for the first time and was really lovely, a gentle and tentative sniff, lots of treats, then lots of fuss.... She's not heard him cry for real yet!!

Will get some Tilly and Henry pics soon! but for now - here's the new addition 

A few seconds old


Mummy cuddles




Lot of hair!



Coming home


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

P.s. Congrats Fairlie!! Spot on with the date! 

Not sure if anyone guessed that weight?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations - and welcome to the world little Henry :love-eyes:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww! Congratulations he is beautiful....not quite as much hair as Tilly tho! What a dramatic time for you. Make sure you get plenty of rest ( as much as possible, anyway). Wishing little Henry a long, healthy, happy life. .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow!!!! Congratulations :congrats::congrats::congrats:
How wonderful for you all - loving H.A.C he is just adorable.
Well done you!!
We have been speculating about you over the past few days - eagerly awaiting this post!!
:baby::baby::baby:
Looking forward to more updates, I hope your going to keep the blog going to document his first year at least,
Hope your ok - sounds like you had it a bit tough - feet up, Henry & Tilly cuddles & hubby will do the rest!! Xxxx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations, he looks perfect  welcome to the world baby henry!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations! You did brilliantly, and just goes to show, it's all set out for us despite the planning. He's beautiful, hope you are feeling well and getting lots of help.

:baby::baby::baby::baby2::baby2::baby2::first:


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations, sounds like you've been though the mill, look after yourself.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations:baby::baby::congrats::congrats:

Sounds like you had a tough time, Henry obviously wanted to make a grand entrance, now take full advantage of all the help offered. Glad first meeting with Tilly went ok, looking forward to first pics with her.
Thank you for making time to tell us lot your news. Congrats Mummy and Daddy. xxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh - and of course he is gorgeous - whoops, that is usually the first comment for a new puppy pic! mind you, bringing puppy home doesn't involve quite such a hard time for the new parents!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations, Henry is gorgeous!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations - I am so pleased for you.
Welcome to the world little Henry 

Fairlie will be impossible 

You have been so much in my mind and I am so glad that you are all home together and ok now. What a traumatic and worrying time it must have been for you and James.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Fairlie will be impossible


 Could not be happier and it is ALL over that amazing little boy and his family. Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:congrats: What wonderful news, he is so cute and his name really suits him (including his middle name) It must be nice to be back home after all that drama you certainly won't forget his arrival, as others have said take all the help you can. Wishing you, James, Henry and Tilly a wonderful family future with lots of happiness and love.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:congrats: baby Henry is absolutely perfect, so cute! Love his little hat!


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations!! Sounds like a busy few days but hope you can now settle into your new routine with a new little person!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We will have to refer to Henry Arlo Corbett as henrypoo 
And I bet he's living up to his name??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations,!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful photos and what a lovely head of hair Henry has. Can't wait to see more photos in the future.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab news Lottie, gosh sounds like you went through the mill but worth it in the end, what a beautiful little boy. Congratulations to you both on the arrival of little Henry and what a lovely big sis Tilly is being. Enjoy and take care xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:whoo: Congratulations!!!!!!! Welcome to the world little Henry (great name choice btw), so glad that all the stressy stuff is behind you, must've been terrifying! Looking forward to lots of pics and news - good girl Tilly too


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!
Have been thinking about you lately but we've-been away so only just logged on and saw your good news. 
Sounds like you had a rough time there for a few days but you got through it and now have a lovely baby boy. 
Look after yourself has much as possible and get plenty of rest when you can.

Merlin and Bess send hugs and kisses to their friend Tilly xxxx


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations - sounds like it was all pretty stressful for you all - glad you are all out the other side and doing well! He is gorgeous. I haven't been onto ILMC for ages - life is way too busy, just don't know where time goes!! Welcome to the bonkers world of parenthood. Just like having a puppy, just a little bit more mad!! Look after yourself and grab all help offered!


----------

